# Cyclops Junior Pedal Pusher 1950's



## Aussie (Nov 25, 2011)

G'Day all

I'm Aussie from down under, I'm new to this site.

Just wondering if anyone has seen a Cyclops Junior Pedal pusher in their travels.  I'm trying to track down 1 final part to complete my restoration


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to the CABE! Let me pose your question with someone I know from Australia. Maybe he has come across parts for this pedal toy in his travels. I'll let you know if he responds.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's his response, though it sounds like parts for your Junior Pedal Pusher are going to be hard to find:

"Hi Dave,

Cyclops is very popular, mainly because it was the primary maker in Australia for many, many years. It's now seen as an Aussie Icon.

As for the Pedal Pusher, I know of them but not much about them. It's a small childs bike that comes in 2 sizes, the Senior and the Junior.

I have a Senior model personally, there is a picture in with my collection. They are unusual bikes in thet the pedals are attached to the front wheel like a trike. Other than my actual bike i have pretty much no idea how to find parts. Mine was missing the seat and the carry basket that sits on the rear guard behind the seat. I have a seat now, the basket is another story. If that is what the other person is after good luck to him as they are a unique design and i have never actually seen one other than in pictures."

He was sorry he couldn't be of more help with your Pedal Pusher project. You'll probably have to do the same thing we many times do in the states for old bike parts - keep an eye out on ebay and collector sites, if you have any dealing with wheel goods toys and /or classic bicycles.

Dave


----------



## Aussie (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers Dave

Thanks for your assistance

I have now have 2 of these, a junior and now also senior pedal pusher, 

I too am finding it extremly hard to locate the basket that attaches to the back of these bikes.  It was probably the fist thing the kids ripped off or broke when they crashed

Well if you hear of anyone who finds one please let me know

Dan


----------

